# Value of 1986 Nissan 300zx Turbo



## JimL (Oct 25, 2011)

I am trying to find a fair value for a 1986 Nissan 300 zx turbo, pewter color and approximately 27,000 actual mile. Car is in great shape lightly used, my mother's car. Original owner. I have seen asking prices as high as $18,000 for similar cars with higher miles. I want to be realistic on my pricing, so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JimL said:


> I am trying to find a fair value for a 1986 Nissan 300 zx turbo, pewter color and approximately 27,000 actual mile. Car is in great shape lightly used, my mother's car. Original owner. I have seen asking prices as high as $18,000 for similar cars with higher miles. I want to be realistic on my pricing, so any input would be appreciated.



Check out Edmund's and blue book. Unless the Z31 is perfect I don't think you can find a buyer at that price.


----------



## JimL (Oct 25, 2011)

Spongerider said:


> Check out Edmund's and blue book. Unless the Z31 is perfect I don't think you can find a buyer at that price.


I have had trouble finding a blue book value for that year car, the oldest model year was 1991. Any recommended site for that year car would be helpful. Do you have an opinion of value?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Kelly Blue Book only goes back to '91. NADA has a listing for classic cars, but it doesn't ask for mileage. It only lists the following for an 86 300ZX turbo: High retail: $7,250; average retail $5,500; low retail: $3,150. They describe "high retail" as:

"This vehicle would be in excellent condition overall. It could be a completely restored or an extremely well maintained original vehicle showing very minimal wear. The exterior paint, trim, and mechanics are not in need of reconditioning. The interior would be in excellent condition. Note: This value does not represent a "100 Point" or "# 1" vehicle *."


----------



## JimL (Oct 25, 2011)

Any recommmendations on an asking price would be appreciated. I just don't know what price to ask for the car.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JimL said:


> Any recommmendations on an asking price would be appreciated. I just don't know what price to ask for the car.


If you trying to get the most money out of your Z then you should search out Z 31 collectors. Doing this method will take a lot of your time. Also consider today's economy when pricing. Good luck.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't see it going for much more than 4-6k. 86 turbos are pretty popular with the Z31 crowd, but its still a niche car with little following and little demand.

Try asking on z31performance. You will get more answers there.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Ask $10k. Expect $5k. Mileage doesn't mean squat to me. Too many idiots rely on it for condition.

I'd rather have a car with 100,000 miles that's been properly maintained than a car with 30,000 miles that has never had an oil change.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would sell it on Ebay with a $5000 reserve.


----------



## pnelma (Dec 23, 2014)

JimL said:


> I am trying to find a fair value for a 1986 Nissan 300 zx turbo, pewter color and approximately 27,000 actual mile. Car is in great shape lightly used, my mother's car. Original owner. I have seen asking prices as high as $18,000 for similar cars with higher miles. I want to be realistic on my pricing, so any input would be appreciated.


I am the owner of just such a car, but I used it for a number of years in Massachusetts where salt takes its toll. I am in the process of redoing the body to cut out major rusted sections. At 120,000 miles the engine is barely run-in. After highway driving, the turbo always got a a chance to cool before parking, so it still has its kick.

A very reliable vehicle, a little light in the rear, but otherwise excellent road-holding. My ONLY COMPLAINT is that the digital speedo display regularly dies in the 80 to 100,000 mile range for this model.

From a collector's point of view, this car was very popular and there are too many still out there for the price to really rise with age. From a utilitarian point of view, it is great value for money at a much higher price - assuming it is a 5-speed stickshift, not an automatic, and was used in a dry salt-free climate.

Send me some pictures, please to [email protected]


----------

